# FET success after fresh cycle endin in chem preg



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

hi girls,
just wonderin if anyone got a bfp from a FET after a fresh cycle ending in a chem preg?I had a fresh icsi cycle in jan which ended in a chem preg which was heartbreaking at the time. I am hopefully having 2 blasts transfered  on the 22nd may,all going well   .Id love to hear from anyone in a similar situation to this.
Thanks so much


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi hopestar
im not in same situation as you but wish all the luck in world, we  have lost our baby from 1st ivf scycle and now attempting fet for third try, the good thing about the fet is its less stressfu;l so should have better chance at getting our dreams. good luck
kirst x


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi Birdie,
Thank you so much for wishing me luck. Im so so sorry that you lost your baby,I cant imagine how difficult that must be. I really admire you for staying with it and going for an FET. What stage are you at?

HS


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi hopestar
we are just starting it, i have started the provera to get my af and start the injections tuesday so iif all goed well et should be around 15th june. its all so stressful, we just wanna have a family of our own  
kirst x


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I had a blighted ovum with my fresh cycle.  I then had FET three months later, got a BFP and now have a gorgeous 7 month old!  FET does work!

Good Luck!

xx


----------



## hayley1312 (Sep 17, 2008)

hi hopestar

My 1st icsi last year ended in bio chem and am now on 2ww of a FET cycle. I test on friday so hopefully i will get BFP  .
I have read alot of fet success stories on hear so lets   we can join them.
Sending you lots of    

Good luck with your cycle birdie, i know how you feel about just wanting a family its so unfair but lets keep positive and our time will come im sure xx

Congratulations emmachoc, thats great to hear xx


----------



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Hopestar,

I had a fresh cycle in November that resulted in a BFN. But did a FET in March/April and am now 9 weeks pregnant with twins!  

FET can work and is often better as you have less drugs in your system. I wish you all the best for your cycle.

Juicygem xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
emmachoc and juicygem congratulations, there does seem to be alot of success stories with fet, like you said you are more relaxed and less drugs in you. hopefully me and hopestar can add to those bfp
kirst x


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls 
Thanks for all the replies,
Birdie, the 15th of June will fly around! I know it is very syressful but at least with a FET you dont have to worry abuot eggs!!
Emma,thats fantastic,Im delighted for you and thanks for sharing
Hayley. Our stories sound so similar,I really hope you get your BFP on Friday,will you be tempted to test early?I think the chem preg has frightened me off testing early anyway!
Juicygem,twins,that is some outcome,fantastic!! Did you have 2 embies transfered?


Heres hoping those of us cycling can add a few bfps to the list 

Hopestar


----------



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Hopestar,

I had two 5 day blasts transfered this time as it's supposed to be unlikely for both to take after a FET.

On my fresh cycle they advised to only transfer one as they reckoned I had a good chance of concieving twins, but as you know got a BFN.

Good luck 

Juicygem x


----------



## hayley1312 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi hopestar

Tested this morning 2 days early BFN   . 
im    you get a BFP

Good luck 

Hayley xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hayley - i tested 2 days early with 1st attempt and was bfn then on my test date was bfp so dont give up  

hopestar - i have started my injections now so im on the roller coaster again, i ahve been doing a diary on here it def will help, saw you had one, have you done one before

kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Hayley *  - I'm new here, I'm sorry to read you have tested neg, but perhaps it's too early? I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

*Juicygem *  - How are you feeling ? I know the Dr's tell us FET isn't so successful, but I still believe that it can be very successful. I've heard such positive stories.

Sorry I'm not very good at personals, I only just have time to duck in & out, but I do send my very best wishes to all of you reading this.

Sally xxx


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls,
juicygem,it just goes to show you never know what will happen!Hope you are feing well,do you have worse ms on twins?

Haley,as birdie says its too early to test,did you do another test since?hope you are ok

Birdie,glad you got started,i always feel that when you are cycling at least you are doing something!!No this is my first diary,I find it keeps things straight in my head  

Girls had 2 blasts transfered yesterday,one grade 1 and one grade 1 - 2 with a little cell damage. I really am trying to feel positive but finding it hard!Any tips?

Hi to everyone else,
Hopestar


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hopestar - congrats on having transfer yest, you now have them in you and because you have not been through all the stress of treatment your body is more relaxed so im sure they are gonna snuggle right in there for you. i know how hard it is to keep positive but just keep thinking they are back inside you where they belong  

hayley - did you manage to do another test? hope you are ok?

juicygems - how are you doing, i still think there are a lot of successful stories on here for fet and think your body is more likely to take from it without all the horrid ec etc, hope you ok

i have just finished my last provera so now its waiting for af time, carrying on with injections which i have now got the hang of, hope yo all get to enjoy the weekend
take care
kirst x


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls,

Birdie thanks for your kind words!I think im panicking as I feel nothing,on my fresh cycle i had twinges and sore boobs straight away,think ill post a new thread and see if anyone has had this too. Hope af arrives soon for you and you can get on with things!
Hayley,thinking of you  

Hi to everyone else
Hopestar


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks hopestar looks like af will be with me soon, really hope it does then i can get to next stage. really hoping you feeling more positive today, take care
kirst x


----------

